# I'm looking for a wood supplier



## IrishGrind (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi guys,

I just spent two days driving from mill to mill looking for a supplier of quartersawn Cherry and Maple. Wow $6.45 a BF was the cheapest I could find.

Not going to work for me. This is a shout out, I'm looking for someone with a mom and pop operation in my area
NJ, Pennsylvania or NY that can provide a small amount of stock of Maple and Cherry on a regular basis. The wood can be green, no problem. I will pick it up.

I'd also consider logs if I could figure out how to get them to my shop.

My goal is to create a reliable source of quality wood. I know found wood is great but I'm trying to produce and I just ran out of wood and had to pay out the wazoo.

I'm making fiber art tools so I have to have straight grained wood.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.

Regards, Scott


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi there scott. I live in south jersey so I know it might be a drive for you but John at Lockman Hardwoods is a sawyer that I use. He is in Mullica Hill and Elmer NJ. His prices are the best I have found so far. I know he has plenty of cherry, and ambrosia maple (not hard maple if that is what you are looking for). Hope this helps you. (I used to live in Nutley so I know it will be a drive so sorry)

ww.lockmanhardwoods.com


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I live far away from you but I was lucky enough to find a one man sawmill which buys some of the finest hardwood logs in this part of the country. If you give him enough time and money, he will saw exactly what you want to the specifications you provide. This service is very costly to him because it prevents him from processing his regular selection of premium hardwoods. also, quarter sawing is wasteful and the yield per log is low. I am willing to pay the price for specialty lumber, which your requirement most certainly is. Unless you are willing to buy lumber by the thousand board feet or more, I doubt if you would find much better prices around here.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

They have just about anything your looking for prices are decent. http://www.rosenzweiglumber.com/ they are located in the bronx


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Try Wall Lumber. They have 20 Bf specials which can ship UPS. I purchased 100 Bf of oak, walnut and maple and was pleased with the quality.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

$6.45/bf for quartered cherry is reasonable for kiln-dried sold in small lots. Buying green will certainly get you a better price but local sawyers seldom seem to do quartersawn lumber unless you contact them before they do the cutting. Even then, it's not likely they'd be interested in doing specialized processing unless you're buying enough to offset the cost of additional labor.


----------



## GAwoodworker (Apr 18, 2016)

If you're up there in the North (I'm in GA) there is a place called Keim's lumber in Ohio. It is in Amish country and extremely well worth the trip. I drive up there several times a year. It's where I get my best lumber and its less then half the price of anything here. Everything from exotics to local grown. The guys working there will take their time with you and will show ya all the good deals hidden everywhere. It take's me a whole day (from open to close) to sweep the whole place.


----------



## Stevedore (Nov 8, 2012)

Did you check with Boards & Beams down in Fairfield? Big place; you never know what they have there.

http://www.woodboardsandbeams.com/hardwoodlumber.html


----------



## IrishGrind (Jan 19, 2015)

Wow guys, thanks for all the great information. I think my best option would be to get a rig for hauling logs..LOL. A 70k rig isn't in the cards though. I appreciate all of the information.



> Did you check with Boards & Beams down in Fairfield? Big place; you never know what they have there.
> 
> http://www.woodboardsandbeams.com/hardwoodlumber.html
> 
> ...


----------



## IrishGrind (Jan 19, 2015)

> Hi there scott. I live in south jersey so I know it might be a drive for you but John at Lockman Hardwoods is a sawyer that I use. He is in Mullica Hill and Elmer NJ. His prices are the best I have found so far. I know he has plenty of cherry, and ambrosia maple (not hard maple if that is what you are looking for). Hope this helps you. (I used to live in Nutley so I know it will be a drive so sorry)
> 
> ww.lockmanhardwoods.com
> 
> ...


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Hope you found a wood supplier that has what you're looking for and if you need a good saw to cut it, this one will likely be gone very soon: https://athensohio.craigslist.org/tls/6055456478.html


----------

